# Fotos Panorámicas de Javier Prado



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Hoy fui a la casa de una amiga que vive en el piso 10 de un edificio en Javier Prado y aproveché a tomar fotos desde su vetana.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Se ve bonito con todos esos árboles... Buenas tomas.


----------



## Pocas Cosas (Feb 2, 2006)

Chèvere


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Bravazas las fotos! Javier Prado es una de las avenidas más lindas de Lima.


----------



## Pisco_Perú (Jul 18, 2005)

bonitas fotos, estan buenas las tomas!


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Muy buenas tus fotos por ahi hay edificios bien interesantes

Lo único feo es el clima de San Isidro, mientras ahi hacía frio en la Molina hacia un soool jeje.


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

Que bonitas fotos. Muy lindo este lugar de Lima me encanto, sobretodo la foto con un edificio blanco que se ve muy clasico.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Que nublado! hoy domingo?? pero si en la molina hacia solaso y en la encantada cuando regerse tb! ala que tela el clima por alla.

De todas formas muy bonitas fotos, esa avenida es chevre.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

fue hoy en la mañana , por eso sale nublado


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

pero Oyeme! que hacias tan temprano en la ksa de tu amiga? felicitaciones jaja mentira, todo tranqui.


----------



## Ebesness (Jan 23, 2006)

Que chevere angulo y que chevere vista. Me gustaron.


----------



## esoal (Dec 30, 2004)

muy buenas las fotos....


----------



## chuguie (Jun 27, 2006)

que linda ciudad dios mio


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Excelente la vistaaa, y la amiga onde ta?? jejeje


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

que bonitas panoramicas !


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

J Block said:


> Bravazas las fotos! Javier Prado es una de las avenidas más lindas de Lima.


Y lo mejor es que en ese entonces no había tanto tráfico


----------



## fayo (Nov 8, 2003)

buenas fotos.............esta avenida seria una de las mejores de lima si es que le dieran el arreglo necesario.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

EXACTO!!! qué hacias tan temprano en la casa de tu amiga?????????????? ah???? 

Las fotos estàn super buenas, angulos bien logrados y me pregunto porqué nunca me complaces y le tomas a la av prado en la esquina donde està el edificio de La Positiva.

El thread està excelente!!! que bueno que hayas regresado.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

sebvill said:


> pero Oyeme! que hacias tan temprano en la ksa de tu amiga? felicitaciones jaja mentira, todo tranqui.


Jajaja. Qué chico tan curioso!  
Buenas fotos, Juan. Realmente, la Javier Prado se ha puesto bastante colorida con esa tremenda diversidad de tonalidades en sus edificios.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Muy buenas tomas, se aprecia una bonita parte de San Isidro.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Yo he caminado por ahì tantas veces, lo hago siempre que voy a Lima, es algo que "tengo" que hacer, asì como lavarme los dientes, asì como comer.

Tu thread ... bueno ya lo hemos hablado y creo que tienes razòn.


----------



## DiegoÑB (May 24, 2006)

que bonita avenida, se parece a una calle (no recuerdo el nombre) de Johanesburgo.
felicitaciones.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Sí, muy buenas tomas, esa parte de la Javier Prado es la más bonita.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

Buenas fotos, la 7ma foto está súper chévere

Nunca se han puesto a pensar por qué una de las avs mas importantes de Lima, tiene el nombre de un filósofo que no lo conoce ni su madre. ¿?


----------



## Alejo85 (Dec 20, 2005)

lo malo de la javier prado e ssu traficooo


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

En esa época se veía igual de bonito.


----------



## Caleta (Jun 23, 2007)

bonitas fotos y que tal esta la amiga, fotos pix jajaja


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Las fotos muy buenas y este edificio blanco de departamentos es un espectaculo.:cheers:


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Caleta said:


> bonitas fotos y que tal esta la amiga, fotos pix jajaja


Mi amiga está bien, con su esposo y su barriga de 7 meses


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

No habia visto este thread , las fotos estan de lo mejor. que buenas vistas desde el depa !

Felicidades a tu amiga y su esposo , xD


----------



## franciscodur2003 (Mar 29, 2007)

que bonito ese edificio de la ultima foto... ta cheveraso


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

el edificio gris de la derecha, siempre me ha encantado


----------



## franco_elias (Jan 9, 2007)

mapamundista said:


> Se pueden apreciar las cuadras 2 hasta la 5 de la Avenida Javier Prado Oeste... la manzana que està "muy arbolada" es la mansiòn de la familia Miró-Quesada,en la esquina con Camino Real,actualmente demolida,sin àrboles y creo que convertida en una fea playa de estacionamiento...
> La foto fue tomada desde un edificio en la avenida 2 de Mayo.


que buena foto!
tendras mas de esta zona?
en esta logro ver la oficina donde actualmente trabajo, claro hoy tiene un enorme edificio encima.
muy interesante realmente


----------



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

Desde Orrantia hasta Pershing Es mas Fichazo que desde el otro lado.


----------



## Marsupilami (May 8, 2005)

espectaculares las fotos. y sobre todo un edificio de formas cúbicas de color café. muy ioriginal.


----------



## Amaru (Jul 7, 2007)

Excelente! muy buenas las fotos, cuando esta nublado le da un toque a "jungla de cemento".


----------

